# Hostel situation



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

Are the hostels of Nust medschool any good? I just got waitlisted and if i get in I need to know that the place im going to has any relaxations for girls going out etc? the curfew isnt very early is it? 

and would we be allowed to sleep over at a friends or anything? Do they report everything back to ur parents and stuff??

And what's the scene at shifa college of medicine's hostels? Id really like to know since my lifestyle isnt exactly conservative... at all =P Thanks


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

why dont you call and inquire about girls hostel,rules and curfew there.I dnt thnk they would be that strict though i am not sure about spending night elsewhere.Congratz on getting in nust bdw


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

Blue_sofa said:


> why dont you call and inquire about girls hostel,rules and curfew there.I dnt thnk they would be that strict though i am not sure about spending night elsewhere.Congratz on getting in nust bdw


I would but they dont have much information about that, or decline to share. I was hoping id find some current students of AMC or Alumni who would shed light on this matter?


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

Most of my sisters friends live in the hostels...It is pretty strict according to what I've heard from her...The older students sorta of take advantage of the fact that you're a junior, you're not allowed an AC (I remember her saying something about how her friends were caught and fined by the administration for keeping an AC secretly)..But it's in a pretty peaceful place and nice security... I'm pretty sure you can go outside up until a curfew..Shifas hostels suck according to my friend..last place on earth you'd want to go..it would be better to get a room at a boarding house.


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

saadfaiz92 said:


> Most of my sisters friends live in the hostels...It is pretty strict according to what I've heard from her...The older students sorta of take advantage of the fact that you're a junior, you're not allowed an AC (I remember her saying something about how her friends were caught and fined by the administration for keeping an AC secretly)..But it's in a pretty peaceful place and nice security... I'm pretty sure you can go outside up until a curfew..Shifas hostels suck according to my friend..last place on earth you'd want to go..it would be better to get a room at a boarding house.


okay so ... could you maybe call them and ask about the curfew timings? i mean it should be at least till ten pm right? thanks!


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

raidermary said:


> okay so ... could you maybe call them and ask about the curfew timings? i mean it should be at least till ten pm right? thanks!


8:30 pm for girls


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

saadfaiz92 said:


> Most of my sisters friends live in the hostels...It is pretty strict according to what I've heard from her...The older students sorta of take advantage of the fact that you're a junior, you're not allowed an AC (I remember her saying something about how her friends were caught and fined by the administration for keeping an AC secretly)..But it's in a pretty peaceful place and nice security... I'm pretty sure you can go outside up until a curfew..Shifas hostels suck according to my friend..last place on earth you'd want to go..it would be better to get a room at a boarding house.


The Shifa thing that you said they have the worst hostels....that is pretty funny to me because i actually heard from my cousin that they have really nice hostels and my friend actually visited shifa a few weeks back and he also said that they have seperate hostels for foreigners or something #happy 

and no AC? How do you expect someone to survive without AC #angry hehe 

And for the people that are accepted, i dont know if you can do this in pakistan but in like canada you can go and visit the hostels yourself and see whats up and check them out yourself, thats the best thing i would advise :happy:


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

I just recently heard that Shifa had "rented homes" as hostels for students, if that's the case, how are they compared to a regular hostel..im really not thrilled about these "rented homes," and if anyone attends Shifa and reads this message, please contact me (PM) and let me know alittle more about the hostels in detail if you can. It's really confusing to me when half of the people hate and it and half the people love it. Hostel's aren't THAT big of a concern, since I am leaving my comfort anyways to study abroad, but being reasonable isn't going to kill anyone 

Please let me know as soon as possible, and if you have pictures they would be great as well!


----------

